# T-REPRODUCTIONS Buddy-L Hudson and Pacific 3 1/4" Gauge



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

I could only found one picture of the new T-REPRODUCTIONS Buddy-L 3 1/4" Gauge Hudson at their web site with info copied below:

http://t-reproductions.com/index_passengertrain.htm

Engine Description: Here are two brand new additions to our 3-1/4 ga. Railroad. Our first engine was the “Pacific” type with wheel arrangement of 4-6-2, and now the “Hudson” with a 4-6-4 assembly and articulated trailing truck. This engine is motorized: DC permanent magnet, 12 volt, 1/10 horsepower, worm gear reversible.

I could not find any videos at youtube.com searching with "National Parks Ltd." Passenger Train, T-Reproductions Hudson, T-Reproductions Pacific (past offering), and Buddy-L Pacific. 

Perhaps my request for T-REPRODUCTIONS catalog with provide more pictures and information on the Buddy-L Hudson 3 1/4" Gauge.


Does anyone here have videos and pictures available of T-REPRODUCTIONS Buddy-L 3 1/4" Gauge Pacific engine?

Bryan


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I saw one for sale on ebay, after I read this. What size track does this run on? I'm a little cofused


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Posted By lownote on 02 Nov 2012 10:40 AM 
What size track does this run on? I'm a little cofused I was confused about your confusion... until I read the description. The dimensions seem WAY too small for a 3 1/4" gauge locomotive. For that matter, 1/10 HP seems a bit weak as well. It might be closer to correct for 45mm gauge, but not 3 1/4".


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That's what I thought.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

The dimensions seem WAY too small for a 3 1/4" gauge locomotive 
Maybe it is just the size of the engine. I noticed the tender on a separate listing was 20" long, which sounds about right.


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

I received a reply back "They are short on purpose. A longer length is not required." from T-Reproductions and that the engine is 5/8 scale (assuming inches per foot). 

Possible this is 1:19 scale? 

3 1/4" track is reported to be avaliable from T-Reproductions. 

I received a catalog with same picture of Hudson as posted on T-Reproductions web site. I am waiting to receive more promised pictures of the Hudson and Pacific. 

Perhaps, a past buyer of the T-Reproductions Pacific will reply back here with more information.


----------



## kleinbahn (Sep 21, 2010)

This is a reproduction of the Buddy L trains of the 1920s and yes, they are 3.25 gauge, but not to any scale being tinplate toys. The originals were not powered, but these apparently are. Think American Flyer O that is actually 3/16 scale instead of 1/4". 

This company and/or others have been making re-pops of Buddy L stuff in Johnson City, TN for around 20 years now, a tinplate colelcting friend has been to their shop. 

More here on the Buddy L stuff. Honestly, repops of Std Gauge would be a better option for tinplate operations, there are a lot more options. 

http://www.tcawestern.org/buddy.htm


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Many years ago, over thirty, I was visting Toronto Ontario and I dropped into George's Trains. George pointed up to the ceiling to draw my attention to the Buddy L train set way up on the shelf. He mentioned the amount which he was offered for the train set which he refused as he wanted the set as a store draw. This was a push train. 

Interesting how the Buddy L locomotive, Lionel 5344 Hudson locomotive and the Erector Hudson locomotive were all produced during the years of the Great Depression. Talk about lowsy timing! 
These three items remain the most sought after classic model train icons. 

T Reproductions motorised Hudson loco seems to be a lot more exciting than the Buddy L push model. 

The various trucks and cars are also really tempting. 


Norman


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Guys: 

I spoke with Norman, excellent choice of first name by the way, at T Reproductions. 

There is an onboard switch for one speed forward and one speed reverse with the option of radio control. 

The track gauge is 3 - 1/4 inches. 

There is a huge following for the original Buddy L trains. 


Norman


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

You can find a few pictures of the Pacific now at eBay using search for "T-Reproductions MINT Buddy L Outdoor Railroad Locomotive & Tender - Motorized." 

I was told by Norman at T-Reproductions that there are some differences and additions between the Pacific and new release of Hudson: 

ENGINE 
1. Whistle (different type) 
2. pop-off valves 
3. compressors under front boiler 
and mounted on deck. 
4. extra piping on each side of boiler 
5. Operating headlight 
6. Articulated 4-wheel trailing truck 
7. Brass handrail on boiler front, 
8 . Brass stanchions on cow-catcher deck 

Tender 
1. 6-wheel trucks 
2. Rear ladder 
3. Brass Handrails 
4. Longer tender profile


----------



## maninbox (Jul 6, 2014)

In case anyone is still interested, I have been buying the T-Reproductions since about 1990. I have a 4-6-2 pacific style locomotive and about 12 freight cars. I also have the 4-6-4 Hudson along with the National Parks passenger set. I have a few hundred feet of track but still need more to complete my planned double reverse loop layout around the property. Like was mentioned earlier, these trains are approximately 1:19 scale and they are maybe a full 1 1/2 to 2 times bigger than gauge one trains. I have never met anyone else who has them except for people on the internet and they are usually selling them. Still, they are really great toy trains and I might even build that layout one of these days.


----------

